# экзальтированный



## Setwale_Charm

The normal translation the dictionary gives for this is: exhalted, raptured. but , as far as I know, this also means a character trait. Can anybody suggest an appropriate synonym that could give more answers in the dicitonary? I cannot quite find anything to translate this word with into English.


----------



## cyanista

Повышенно возбудимый, чрезмерно восторженный, впечатлительный, эмоциональный. (It has this "over-the-top" connotation.)

What do you think of _high-strung_? In some context it could even be _neurotic_.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

cyanista said:


> Повышенно возбудимый, чрезмерно восторженный, впечатлительный, эмоциональный. (It has this "over-the-top" connotation.)
> 
> What do you think of _high-strung_? In some context it could even be _neurotic_.


 
I am not quite sure. We are talking about character or even views rather than medico-psychological condition.
 You are quite right with "over-the-top" though.


----------



## scriptum

Ecstatic
Exalté
Exalted is quite acceptable, too, to the best of my knowledge
Rapturous
Effusive


----------



## Q-cumber

Setwale_Charm said:


> The normal translation the dictionary gives for this is: exhalted, raptured. but , as far as I know, this also means a character trait. Can anybody suggest an appropriate synonym that could give more answers in the dicitonary? I cannot quite find anything to translate this word with into English.



I suggest "enthusiastic" as a synonym, or, at least, as a semantically close English word. 

I've got a friend of mine in Australia. He is definitely an "экзальтированный" person. When he sees something (or someone ) nice looking, he usually expresses emotions that are somewhat excessive from my point of view: "Wow! Look at this! Beautiful!!! Amazing!!!"


----------



## Yulia Alex

Экзальтированный, in my opinion, is extremely extravertic, with kind of weird manners, choleric type. Phisically and in behavior it can be expressed as it did John Depp in Charlie and cholocate ???? (I don't remember the word but I hope you'll guess). Such a person lives publicly even if noone wants to share his\hers emotions.


----------



## Matroskin Kot

This is an odd word, altogether.  It sounds like a "false friend", or a false cognate.

First of all, I would translate "exalted" into Russian as "возвышенный".  Even native speakers confuse "to exalt" and "to exult".  Perhaps it entered Russian in a confused state such as this.

To "exult" means to be enthusiastically happy in demonstrative way.
To "exalt" is transitive and means to raise [smth] to a figuratively high place, esp. with praise. 

Judging from the impressions of the native speakers, I would put forth these as possibilities:
Effusive
Ebulient
Exuberant
Irrepressible
Effervescent

These are not negative in any way, however.  They all carry the idea of being quite chirpy and happy.

Something more neutral might be "impassioned".  I'm not sure at all how to include the thought of "choleric" in there.  You might need completely different words depending on the context.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Etcetera

Yulia Alex said:


> Phisically and in behavior it can be expressed as it did John Depp in Charlie and cholocate ???? (I don't remember the word but I hope you'll guess).


The film was called _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_. 
Note that the name of the actor is actually Johnny Depp.


----------



## Q-cumber

Etcetera said:


> The film was called _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_.
> Note that the name of the actor is actually Johnny Depp.


In fact, Johnny is a form of John.  The guy's original name is John Christopher.


----------



## Anatoli

*Exalted* = "Of high moral or intellectual value; elevated in nature or style" e.g. "an exalted ideal"
I would translate it as *"возвышенный"*, for example "exalted style" = "возвышенный стиль" 

*Exalt* has a lot of meanings:
1. Praise, glorify, or honour
2. Fill with sublime emotion; tickle pink
3. Heighten or intensify
4. Raise in rank, character, or status

Most can be translated as "возвышать", the first can also be translated as "восхвалять", "хвалить" (praise); "прославлять", "славить" (glorify); "чтить", "почитать" (honour).


----------



## Q-cumber

Anatoli said:


> *Exalted* = "Of high moral or intellectual value; elevated in nature or style" e.g. "an exalted ideal"
> I would translate it as *"возвышенный"*, for example "exalted style" = "возвышенный стиль"
> 
> *Exalt* has a lot of meanings:
> 1. Praise, glorify, or honour
> 2. Fill with sublime emotion; tickle pink
> 3. Heighten or intensify
> 4. Raise in rank, character, or status
> 
> Most can be translated as "возвышать", the first can also be translated as "восхвалять", "хвалить" (praise); "прославлять", "славить" (glorify); "чтить", "почитать" (honour).



Sorry, *Anatoli*, but I don't share your point of view. The word "экзальтированный" can be only used in connection with a man. It describes a person in a state of "экзальтация" (euphoria, elation). You can't say "экзальтированный стиль". Nothing like this. 
   Perhaps, the best sample of an "экзальтированный" person is Авессалом Владимирович Изнурёнков (Absalom Vladimirovich Iznurenkov), of the novel "12 стульев" by Ильф и Петров . (The Twelve Chairs by Ilf and Petrov).   Do you remeber the guy?
"Он поминутно целовал королеве руки, восторгался ее скромным туалетом, совал ей кота и заискивающе спрашивал:.-Правда, он похож на попугая? Лев! Лев!  Настоящий  лев! Скажите,  он действительно пушист до чрезвычайности?.. А хвост!
Хвост! Скажите, это действительно большой хвост? Ах!"
"He kept kissing her hands, admiring her modest attire, pushing the cat
into  her lap, and asking, fawningly: "He's just like a parrot, isn't he? A
lion. A real lion. Tell me, isn't he extraordinarily fluffy? And his tail. It really is a huge tail, isn't it?"
This is a great specimen of "экзальтированный" man.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I always thought that it means somewhat next to hysterical.


----------



## Anatoli

Q-cumber said:


> Sorry, *Anatoli*, but I don't share your point of view. The word "экзальтированный" can be only used in connection with a man. It describes a person in a state of "экзальтация" (euphoria, elation). You can't say "экзальтированный стиль". Nothing like this.
> Perhaps, the best sample of an "экзальтированный" person is Авессалом Владимирович Изнурёнков (Absalom Vladimirovich Iznurenkov), of the novel "12 стульев" by Ильф и Петров . (The Twelve Chairs by Ilf and Petrov).   Do you remeber the guy?
> "Он поминутно целовал королеве руки, восторгался ее скромным туалетом, совал ей кота и заискивающе спрашивал:.-Правда, он похож на попугая? Лев! Лев!  Настоящий  лев! Скажите,  он действительно пушист до чрезвычайности?.. А хвост!
> Хвост! Скажите, это действительно большой хвост? Ах!"
> "He kept kissing her hands, admiring her modest attire, pushing the cat
> into  her lap, and asking, fawningly: "He's just like a parrot, isn't he? A
> lion. A real lion. Tell me, isn't he extraordinarily fluffy? And his tail. It really is a huge tail, isn't it?"
> This is a great specimen of "экзальтированный" man.


I only gave the translation of the word "exalted" into Russian giving my opinion. Have I used "экзальтированный" once?

"Exalted style" can be translated as "возвышенный стиль". Is there anything wrong with it?

I personally don't like "экзальтированный" and have never used it in Russian.

You can express your view but why quote me? I don't see a connection.


----------



## Q-cumber

Perhaps I somewhat misunderstood you, *Anatoli*.


----------



## Matroskin Kot

Q-cumber wrote:
"Он поминутно целовал королеве руки, восторгался ее скромным туалетом, совал ей кота и заискивающе спрашивал:.-Правда, он похож на попугая? Лев! Лев! Настоящий лев! Скажите, он действительно пушист до чрезвычайности?.. А хвост!
Хвост! Скажите, это действительно большой хвост? Ах!"

This is a great specimen of "экзальтированный" man.

Thank you for the great example, Q-cumber, I think I have it now. I'm assuming that his motivation is irrelevant, we are just describing his behavior, correct? 

If that's the case, then "effusive" or "irrepressible" would be my choices.

Matroskin


----------



## cyanista

Вот, по-моему, оч-чень хорошее описание. -> 

Пусть вас не смущает добавка "аффективно-". Насколько я могу судить, психологические признаки подмечены очень точно.


----------



## Q-cumber

Matroskin Kot said:


> I'm assuming that his motivation is irrelevant, we are just describing his behavior, correct?



Yes, a motivation doesn't matter, just a behavior.


----------

